# Our Florida at its Very Best



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Our Florida at it's Very Best
Florida means many things to many people. Most will agree that, more than anything else, Florida means fishing; world class fishing at it's very best. Few fish are as abundant, or offer the challenge, as the elusive mangrove snapper. And then there is the pride of the Gulf of Mexico, the highly acclaimed American red snapper. The Federal for fire vessel season this year is 6/1 to 7/14. That's a lot of ARS time. Let's take full advantage of this 'red' opportunity. But first a 44 hour warm-up full moon mango plus trip. Hopefully, with a little luck, we will get a few kings and even a black fin tuna. Sit back, relax, and join us as we board the Florida Fisherman ll. Our destination, one hundred miles off beautiful Madeira Beach, Florida. 
On the long ride out, many like to fish for kings, huge mackerel, and tuna.
Mr. Omar Castillo, Tampa, representing Bigo's custom rods. Guys, that's a Spanish mackerel; not a king fish:

Mr. Eddie Sumrall with a late evening tuna:

Now here is one for the experts. This you do not see every day. Can you ID it?

We are targeting the elusive mangrove snapper. As usual, the ladies show us how it's done. Ms. Lisa Skouron is one of the best:

Leave it to the ladies to catch the big boys. That's one big lion fish:
Ms. Kailey Carpenter

Ed is not only a master at catching tuna, but just about anything that swims. Want to know how to catch king fish? Ask Mr Sumrall: This maser of the masters is more than willing to share his vast knowledge:


Looks like Mr. Castillo is putting those custom rods to good use:

Lisa, looks like you are not the only one who can catch mango snapper. Mr. Jeff Dixon, fishing spot @ 57:

The night fishing has been on fire. Hope the fish are still hungry. They are. Ed is putting on a show for us. It's A good thing we have a two
day limit:


It's the last day of amber jack season. Mr. Bill Kraemer is so proud of his son Alex. Young Mr. Kraemer just graduated from Georgia Tech. with a degree in Industrial Engineering:

Gags open July first. looks like it's going to be a great season:

Kailey, fishing out of Tampa, Florida, is studying International Relations at FSU. Mr. Brian Carpenter is one proud dad. First lion fish, and now:

Kailey is so proud of our catch. And we are ever so proud to have her and her dad on our team:


It was a great honor to finally meet Captain Garett's brother Atom. The Hubbard's are one fishing family:

Monday is ARS time. We are ready and so is Captain Garett:
Let's state with some fine yellow tail snapper:


Hold on! The smell of bacon on the grill fills the air. Chef Tammy here we come. Only the best blue berries are good enough for our Jersey Girl. And link sausage,This trip is already a winner:

Hope the fish are ready for breakfast. 
Mrs. Marie Rysdyk, Sanford, Florida, with her first ever American red snapper:

This is going to be a good year:

The ladies are showing us how it's done. Ms. Lisa Sheffield, Sanford, Florida, with her 4.9 pound vermilion snapper:

Now that's a nice red grouper:

Mr. Roger Poulin is all smiles. What a mango:

Mr Carl Kisner with his beautiful American red:










.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Captain Bryon is so proud of us. The American beauty:

Mr, Edwin Nunez, fishing out of Boynton Beach, Florida, used a live pinfish to catch this monster gag. The huge fish was properly vented and dove instantly. See you next month:

Mr Dan Jackman:

Mr. Tim Fisher, Indians, drove 1,000 miles to fish our waters. Tim thinks so much of the Florida Fisherman that he is a member of the 'Regulars' Club. It's a great honor to welcome Tim to the Sunshine state. Mr. Fischer will make the long drive again in July to fish the, 'Fishing Capital of the World.' What an honor to have this sportsman, this gentleman, from the North country:

What a nice red grouper:

Let's get a picture of that beauty:

Dan Jackman can catch a lot more than red grouper:

As the sun goes down we, once again, think of Chef Tammy. 'Jersey Girl' Tammy, our Chef Supreme, nurse, mother figure, and our fishing advisor is always there for us. Before preparing her special pork chop dinner, with all the trimmings, she taught us how to catch scamp grouper. Scamp grouper, only the best for the best!


We are absolutely stuffed. Hope the fish are ready for their dinner. They are!
Mr. Robert Dryjwoicz:

The moon is full: 

The huge fish boxes are stuffed. Let's top them off, and hit our bunks for the long ride home:
Ever see a huge jack crevalle in 150 feet of water? We have!

Mr Dan Jackman always does his share to top off the boxes:

Thanks Dan for the show. Final fish of a magnificent adventure. The black fin tuna!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

After a good night's sleep it's time to check out our catch. Mr. Tim Fischer Indiana will never be the same. it's an honor to have you on our team: Bob, I had such a great time that I am staying over and going on the next 39 hour trip. This is just too good to miss: Mr Tim Fischer:

By far the most popular area dock side is the scales:







Our Florida also offers the sportsman/woman outstanding hunting. By far the most popular area camp side is, once again, the scales. My guide, Francisco (L), Two Guys & A Hog, is as proud of my personal best Florida wild boar as I am. 290 pounds of pure meanness:

On the water or in the woods...Our Florida at its Very Best.
Bob Harbison  Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Nice trip Capt. thanks for the pictures.


----------



## dsaito (Feb 3, 2014)

Mix between a lane snapper and a red snapper ?


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks guys! Glad you enjoyed the report. We had the FWC on board with us. They identified it as a hybrid cross between a lane & mango. In my 40+ years of fishing the Elbow & Middle Grounds that is the first one I have ever sen.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

That's what I was thinking a lane snapper. I couldn't remember the name.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Great report and great catch Captain....


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks guys! Butch, my FWC biologist friend, identified it as a cross between lane & mango If you look closely, it ahs the head of a mango & the tail of a lane.


----------

